# Private treatment while on NHS waiting list



## MISSJANEO (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick question in Wales can you have one private cycle and remain on NHS waiting list?


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I think you can have one and still be accepted for nhs treatment but more than one will exclude you from nhs. If you're already on the nhs waiting list and have private treatment (and don't tell anyone) then you can still have your nhs cycle


----------



## pontsian (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi Missjaneo, 

Yes you can have a private cycle before it affects your NHS entitlement. I had private IVF last summer and have just had my first NHS cycle at WFI at the Heath in Cardiff. I was very open about the private cycle and the consultants were fine with it and very interested in hearing about that cycle. Good luck x


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes you can have 1 private cycle without it affecting your NHS entitlement. If you have 2 private cycles then your NHS entitlement drops to 1 cycle. Anymore than 2 private cycles and you lose your NHS goes altogether.


----------

